# USed rafts for Sale?



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Check with Mountain Whitewater Descents in Fort Collins. I saw a post last week that they were selling a 14' self bailer, fully rigged. The thread is gone.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Arn,

River Runner Transport in Vernal sells fully outfitted 14' and 16' rafts. They turn over their fleet every three years and their equipment is tight. 

http://www.riverrunnerstransport.com/index.html

I bought my NRS E-140 from them and it's cherry.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

*used rafts*

Also try looking at the RiverTraders group on Yahoo,
or the gear swap at boatertalk.com
or the gear swap at nrsweb.com.

And a lot of outfitters list their used gear directly on their website.

Hope that helps,
alan


----------



## btt (Jul 15, 2006)

how about a 16' nrs s/b,with full wrap up floor(made by achilles),that has a urethaned top half and great original bottom half?comes with a center slant board frame,pump,urethane touch up kit,2 removable thwarts,and misc LJ's for only $1900.its not the prettiest,but very functional.let me know


----------

